# wee pads and outdoors



## ttutah3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has tried both wee pads and going outdoors? Our guy has not gotten the hang of potty training at all yet... and crate training is still a struggle. He throws a fit in his crate if you leave the room, even for a second. If you are right next to him he is fine, but as soon as you leave he goes insane. He could even be passed out asleep and can somehow sense that you left the room, even in the middle of the night. He sleeps all thru the night 8-10 hours, as long as someone is near him. I know Havanese love their people, but I did not know that leaving for one second would put him over the top. When I have to leave for longer periods(longer than an hour) He is usually in his expen or crate ( if it is a very short trip) I was just wondering if he would get confused if we let him use wee pads on occasion- when we leave for longer than an hour, or when it is extremely cold outside. He has peed in both his expen and crate (even on short 1 hr trips) so he obviously needs a place to eliminate. His crate is as small as you can get (he is only 4 lbs) but he has still peed in it. Hoping he is not stressing himself out by us being gone. I am home almost all day every day, so he is not alone very often. Our plan is to have him go exclusively out doors, but that does not seem to be an option at this point. Our wind chill is subzero in the winter. I just do not want our little guy confused. 

Oh by the way, he is 11 weeks old.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Go ahead and let him use the wee pads. With Ache, I began using just the wee pads for a while. When she was getting better at it, I began taking her outside, leaving the wee pad there in case, she needed it. No confusion at all. Now she prefers going outside but is OK using the pad when it is snowing, too cold or when we are not home. In my opinion, it is good to have them used to the pads also.
Ache was exactly the same when I left her side. It will get better as he grows. Good luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ttutah3 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has tried both wee pads and going outdoors? Our guy has not gotten the hang of potty training at all yet... and crate training is still a struggle. He throws a fit in his crate if you leave the room, even for a second. If you are right next to him he is fine, but as soon as you leave he goes insane. He could even be passed out asleep and can somehow sense that you left the room, even in the middle of the night. He sleeps all thru the night 8-10 hours, as long as someone is near him. I know Havanese love their people, but I did not know that leaving for one second would put him over the top. When I have to leave for longer periods(longer than an hour) He is usually in his expen or crate ( if it is a very short trip) I was just wondering if he would get confused if we let him use wee pads on occasion- when we leave for longer than an hour, or when it is extremely cold outside. He has peed in both his expen and crate (even on short 1 hr trips) so he obviously needs a place to eliminate. His crate is as small as you can get (he is only 4 lbs) but he has still peed in it. Hoping he is not stressing himself out by us being gone. I am home almost all day every day, so he is not alone very often. Our plan is to have him go exclusively out doors, but that does not seem to be an option at this point. Our wind chill is subzero in the winter. I just do not want our little guy confused.
> 
> Oh by the way, he is 11 weeks old.


He won't get confused by having indoor and outdoor potty options... in fact, considering your weather, I'm not sure i'd want a 4 lb puppy out in that!!! He's also still VERY young. If he has a mistake in his bed or expen, just clean it up as quickly as possible, making sure to use an enzyme cleaner to remove any residual smell. Puppies who get used to clean bedding learn to want to KEEP it clean, but it may take a little while.

Read some of Tom King's posts on raining small puppies... I think you will find that they help a lot!


----------



## jenisny (Aug 26, 2010)

I have had my guy for a little over a month only going outside (or accidents). I just got an ex pen this week, and I put a pee pad in it. I didn't make any fuss or discuss it at all still focusing on going outside. He tried to shred it the first day, but has since gone three times on it even with me taking him out. It's as if he just knew what it was for. But he still goes outside the majority of the time.


----------

